# ripristinare configurazioni linux [Risolto]

## manang

salve, sono riuscito a far piantare linux, distribuzione gentoo.

arrivo al punto:

è possibile ripristinare le impostazioni di qualche giorno addietro?

non so se per ogni problema esiste una procedura di ripristino, magari se mi chiedete scrivo tutto...grazie

----------

## Ic3M4n

tu stai cercando il punto di ripristino alla windows? mi spiace ma i backup te li devi fare a manina con tar, o comunque devi trovarti qualche script da dare in pasto a cron, comunque ormai è troppo tarti e piangere sul latte versato non serve a nulla. 

cosa ti succede esattamente? prova a spiegare cosa non funziona ed il motivo, magari una soluzione si trova.

----------

## manang

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-473646-highlight-octave.html

ho seguito i passi di questo topic e poi....al riavvio non funziona nulla, o meglio non funziona ne kde ne eix, altro non so, non ho provato...devo solo togliere quello che ho fatto seguendo questo topic....grazie

----------

## Ic3M4n

ok, ma avrai un qualche errore o qualcosa del genere...

----------

## manang

mi dici dove viene messo il log dell'avvio?

così lo prendo e lo copio...grazie

----------

## Ic3M4n

dmesg > ~/file_che_vuoi

----------

## cloc3

 *manang wrote:*   

> salve, sono riuscito a far piantare linux, distribuzione gentoo.
> 
> 

 

impossibile. non ci è mai riuscito nessuno.

... o quasi   :Rolling Eyes:  .

cosa vuol dire non funziona kde nè eix?

non parte X? vai a leggere /var/log/X.* e prova a darci qualche indicazione.

eix. provato prima `update-eix`?

se non parte eix sarei ottimista: vuol dire che hai già fatto login  :Smile: 

----------

## manang

se mi dici in che cartella sta, sto sotto windows, e devo prendere il file tramite un programmino....scusami per il disturbo

----------

## Ic3M4n

è tutto in /var/log/

c'è dmesg e Xorg.0.log

----------

## Luca89

 *manang wrote:*   

> è possibile ripristinare le impostazioni di qualche giorno addietro?
> 
> non so se per ogni problema esiste una procedura di ripristino, magari se mi chiedete scrivo tutto...grazie

 

Non è necessaria una cosa del genere, su linux si può individuare per bene il problema e risolverlo. L'importante è però dare delle informazioni a chi può/vuole aiutarti, altrimenti te la devi cavare da solo.

----------

## manang

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda4)

Linux version 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 (root@natta) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #2 PREEMPT Sat Oct 21 21:05:56 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffb0000 - 000000001ffc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffc0000 - 000000001fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x00000000000f9d10

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x11000530 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ffb0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x11000530 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ffb0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x11000530 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ffb0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x11000530 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ffb03f0

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x11000530 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ffc0040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  93956 93956131 0x00000131 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x0000000000000000

On node 0 totalpages: 128336

  DMA zone: 3174 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 125162 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:15 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 20, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dffc0000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 128336

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 16384 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PIT/TSC timer.

time.c: Detected 2000.117 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 512124k/523968k available (1947k kernel code, 11052k reserved, 626k data, 156k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4000.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=2000460)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 00

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12500751

Detected 12.500 MHz APIC timer.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P6._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P7._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x290-0x291 has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0xa20-0xa2f has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0xa30-0xa3f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: a000-cfff

  MEM window: ffd00000-ffdfffff

  PREFETCH window: bff00000-dfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:07.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0004:1039] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[000a:1039] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[000a:1039] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie00]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

GSI 16 sharing vector 0xA9 and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

SIS5513: chipset revision 1

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS965 ATA 133 (2nd gen) controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-4550A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 2.00 loaded.

sata_sis 0000:00:05.0: version 0.6

GSI 17 sharing vector 0xB1 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

sata_sis 0000:00:05.0: Detected SiS 182 chipset

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE400 ctl 0xE082 bmdma 0xD880 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE000 ctl 0xDC02 bmdma 0xD888 irq 17

scsi0 : sata_sis

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 240121728 sectors: LBA 

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_sis

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 1 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xE007

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y120M0    Rev: YAR5

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 240121728 512-byte hdwr sectors (122942 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 240121728 512-byte hdwr sectors (122942 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 > sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 156k freed

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

sis190 Gigabit Ethernet driver 1.2 loaded.

GSI 18 sharing vector 0xB9 and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

0000:00:04.0: Read MAC address from APC.

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

0000:00:04.0: Realtek PHY RTL8201 transceiver at address 1.

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input0

0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver at address 1 as default.

0000:00:04.0: SiS 190 PCI Fast Ethernet adapter at ffffc20000004c00 (IRQ: 18), 00:13:8f:42:4e:0a

eth0: GMII mode.

eth0: Enabling Auto-negotiation.

GSI 19 sharing vector 0xC1 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 19, io mem 0xffefc000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

GSI 20 sharing vector 0xC9 and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 20, io mem 0xffefd000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

GSI 21 sharing vector 0xD1 and IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 21, io mem 0xffefe000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

GSI 22 sharing vector 0xD9 and IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 22, io mem 0xffeff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

GSI 23 sharing vector 0xE1 and IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -110

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50622 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

usb 4-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 4-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: wakeup

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: wakeup

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: wakeup

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 428 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.29.6 [Sep 19 2006] on minor 0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

fuse init (API version 7.8)

fuse distribution version: 2.6.0-rc3

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:03.0-1

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:03.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20060925/work/gspcav1-20060925/gspca_core.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found.Sunplus FW 2

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20060925/work/gspcav1-20060925/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_probe:3885] Camera type JPEG 

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20060925/work/gspcav1-20060925/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_getcapability:1163] maxw 464 maxh 480 minw 176 minh 144

usbcore: registered new driver gspca

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20060925/work/gspcav1-20060925/gspca_core.c: gspca driver 01.00.04 registered

cdc_acm 3-2:1.1: ttyACM0: USB ACM device

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

cdc_acm 3-2:1.3: ttyACM1: USB ACM device

usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

```

questo è il primo file, ovvero dmesg

e poi xorg.0

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda4)

Linux version 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 (root@natta) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #2 PREEMPT Sat Oct 21 21:05:56 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffb0000 - 000000001ffc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffc0000 - 000000001fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x00000000000f9d10

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x11000530 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ffb0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x11000530 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ffb0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x11000530 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ffb0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x11000530 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ffb03f0

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x11000530 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ffc0040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  93956 93956131 0x00000131 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x0000000000000000

On node 0 totalpages: 128336

  DMA zone: 3174 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 125162 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:15 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 20, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dffc0000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 128336

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 16384 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PIT/TSC timer.

time.c: Detected 2000.117 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 512124k/523968k available (1947k kernel code, 11052k reserved, 626k data, 156k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4000.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=2000460)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 00

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12500751

Detected 12.500 MHz APIC timer.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P6._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P7._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x290-0x291 has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0xa20-0xa2f has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0xa30-0xa3f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: a000-cfff

  MEM window: ffd00000-ffdfffff

  PREFETCH window: bff00000-dfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:07.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0004:1039] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[000a:1039] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[000a:1039] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie00]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

GSI 16 sharing vector 0xA9 and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

SIS5513: chipset revision 1

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS965 ATA 133 (2nd gen) controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-4550A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 2.00 loaded.

sata_sis 0000:00:05.0: version 0.6

GSI 17 sharing vector 0xB1 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

sata_sis 0000:00:05.0: Detected SiS 182 chipset

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE400 ctl 0xE082 bmdma 0xD880 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE000 ctl 0xDC02 bmdma 0xD888 irq 17

scsi0 : sata_sis

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 240121728 sectors: LBA 

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_sis

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 1 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xE007

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y120M0    Rev: YAR5

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 240121728 512-byte hdwr sectors (122942 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 240121728 512-byte hdwr sectors (122942 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 > sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 156k freed

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

sis190 Gigabit Ethernet driver 1.2 loaded.

GSI 18 sharing vector 0xB9 and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

0000:00:04.0: Read MAC address from APC.

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

0000:00:04.0: Realtek PHY RTL8201 transceiver at address 1.

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input0

0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver at address 1 as default.

0000:00:04.0: SiS 190 PCI Fast Ethernet adapter at ffffc20000004c00 (IRQ: 18), 00:13:8f:42:4e:0a

eth0: GMII mode.

eth0: Enabling Auto-negotiation.

GSI 19 sharing vector 0xC1 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 19, io mem 0xffefc000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

GSI 20 sharing vector 0xC9 and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 20, io mem 0xffefd000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

GSI 21 sharing vector 0xD1 and IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 21, io mem 0xffefe000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

GSI 22 sharing vector 0xD9 and IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 22, io mem 0xffeff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

GSI 23 sharing vector 0xE1 and IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -110

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50622 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

usb 4-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 4-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: wakeup

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: wakeup

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: wakeup

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 428 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.29.6 [Sep 19 2006] on minor 0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

fuse init (API version 7.8)

fuse distribution version: 2.6.0-rc3

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:03.0-1

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:03.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20060925/work/gspcav1-20060925/gspca_core.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found.Sunplus FW 2

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20060925/work/gspcav1-20060925/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_probe:3885] Camera type JPEG 

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20060925/work/gspcav1-20060925/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_getcapability:1163] maxw 464 maxh 480 minw 176 minh 144

usbcore: registered new driver gspca

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20060925/work/gspcav1-20060925/gspca_core.c: gspca driver 01.00.04 registered

cdc_acm 3-2:1.1: ttyACM0: USB ACM device

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

cdc_acm 3-2:1.3: ttyACM1: USB ACM device

usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

```

sembrano uguali...magari lo sono...grazie...noto che è impegnativa come cosa...

----------

## Ic3M4n

ehm hai postato due volte dmesg.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## manang

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux natta 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 #2 PREEMPT Sat Oct 21 21:05:56 CEST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 24 September 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct 26 16:22:46 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "XVideo" is enabled

(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "Render"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0756 card 1849,0756 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0004 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0965 card 0000,0000 rev 48 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1849,5513 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1849,0850 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1849,7002 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0190 card 1849,0190 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 1039,0182 card 1849,0182 rev 01 class 01,04,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 1039,000a card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1039,000a card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5b63 card 1043,0154 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,5b73 card 1043,0155 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000b (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000cfff (0x3000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xffd00000 - 0xffdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xbff00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:6:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0003 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0003 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [ATI Sapphire X550 Silent] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xffdf0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8, BIOS @ 0xffdc0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV370 secondary [ATI Sapphire X550 Silent] rev 0, Mem @ 0xffde0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffefbc00 - 0xffefbc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xffeff000 - 0xffefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffefe000 - 0xffefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffefd000 - 0xffefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffefc000 - 0xffefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xffde0000 - 0xffdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xffdc0000 - 0xffddffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xffdf0000 - 0xffdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e4ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xffefbc00 - 0xffefbc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xffeff000 - 0xffefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffefe000 - 0xffefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffefd000 - 0xffefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffefc000 - 0xffefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xffde0000 - 0xffdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xffdc0000 - 0xffddffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xffdf0000 - 0xffdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e4ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffefbc00 - 0xffefbc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xffeff000 - 0xffefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffefe000 - 0xffefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xffefd000 - 0xffefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffefc000 - 0xffefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xffde0000 - 0xffdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xffdc0000 - 0xffddffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xffdf0000 - 0xffdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e4ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.29.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152), RADEON 9600 (RV350 4E51),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11 4E52), MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56),

   RADEON 9500 (R300 4144), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146),

   FireGL Z1 (R300 4147), RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44),

   RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46),

   FireGL X1 (R300 4E47), RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148),

   RADEON 9500 (R350 4149), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9600 (RV351 4155),

   RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49),

   RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A), FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300/X550 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63),

   FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64), FireMV 2200 (RV370 5B65),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5461),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 SE (M24 5462), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600/X550 Series (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), FireMV 2400 (RV380 3151),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152), MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A48), RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49),

   RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A), RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C), FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4F),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50),

   RADEON X800 VE (R420 4A54), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 GT (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28 5D4A), RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D),

   RADEON X800 GT (R430 554E), RADEON X800 GTO (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R480 5D4F), FireGL V7200 (R480 5D50),

   RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52), RADEON X850 (R481 4B48),

   RADEON X850 XT (R481 4B49), RADEON X850 SE (R481 4B4A),

   RADEON X850 PRO (R481 4B4B),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 4B4C),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A),

   RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B), RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D), RADEON X700/X550 Series (RV410 5E4F),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL (M26-XC 564F),

   RADEON 9000/9100 IGP Series (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000 IGP (RL300MB 7835),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62),

   RADEON X1800 (R520 7100), MOBILITY RADEON X1800 XT (M58 7101),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1800 (M58 7102), MOBILITY FireGL V7200 (M58 7103),

   FireGL V7200 (R520 7104), FireGL V5300 (R520 7105),

   MOBILITY FireGL V7100 (M58 7106), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 7108),

   RADEON X1800 Series (R520 7109), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710A),

   RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710B), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710C),

   FireGL V7300 (R520 710E), FireGL V7350 (R520 710F),

   RADEON X1300 PRO (RV505 7143), RADEON X1300 (RV505 7147),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714B), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714C),

   RADEON X1300 Series (RV505 715F), RADEON X1600 Series (RV515 7140),

   RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 7142), MOBILITY FireGL (M54 GL 7144),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1400 (M54 7145), RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 7146),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 7149), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714A),

   RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 714D), RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 714E),

   FireGL V3300 (RV515 7152), RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 715E),

   RADEON X1300 (RV516 7180), RADEON X1600 Series (RV516 7181),

   RADEON X1300 (RV516 7183), MOBILITY RADEON X1450 (M64P 7186),

   RADEON X1300 (RV516 7187), MOBILITY RADEON X1350 (M62P 718B),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1350 (M62CSP 718C),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1450 (M64CSP 718D),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1350 (M62S 7196), RADEON X1900 (R580 7240),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7243), RADEON X1900 (R580 7244),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7245), RADEON X1900 (R580 7246),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7247), RADEON X1900 (R580 7248),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7249), RADEON X1900 (R580 724A),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724B), RADEON X1900 (R580 724C),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724D), FireStream 2U (R580 724E),

   FireStream 2U (R580 724F), RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 71C0),

   RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 71C2), MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 71C4),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1600 (M56 71C5),

   RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 LE 71C6),

   RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 VE 71CE), FireGL V3400 (RV530 71D2),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1700 (M66-XT 71D6), FireGL V5200 (RV530 71DA),

   RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 SE 71DE), RADEON X1600 XT (RV535 XT 71C1),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5250 (M66GL 71D4),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1700 (M66-P 71D5), FireGL V7400 (RV570 GL 728C),

   RADEON Xpress 1200 (RS600 7941), RADEON Xpress 1200 (RS600 7942)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.29.6

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.29g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep 19 2006 16:28:48

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.29.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-294118

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffefbc00 - 0xffefbc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xffeff000 - 0xffefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffefe000 - 0xffefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xffefd000 - 0xffefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffefc000 - 0xffefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xffde0000 - 0xffdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xffdc0000 - 0xffddffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xffdf0000 - 0xffdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e4ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x6c24e0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffefbc00 - 0xffefbc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xffeff000 - 0xffefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffefe000 - 0xffefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xffefd000 - 0xffefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffefc000 - 0xffefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xffde0000 - 0xffdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xffdc0000 - 0xffddffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xffdf0000 - 0xffdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e4ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [29] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "dri" "true"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePrivateBackZ" "on"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63)" (Chipset = 0x5b63)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1043, PciSubDevice = 0x0154)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xffdf0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RV370

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: V380

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.29.6

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: PHL  Model: e005  Serial#: 1122

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2001  Week: 7

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 31  vert.: 23

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.87

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.620 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.290 greenY: 0.610

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.061   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.297

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 100  vid: 26673

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 99  vid: 26437

(II) fglrx(0): #6: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #7: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  306 x 230 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 350  v_sync: 387  v_sync_end 389 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No:  HD  001122

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: PHILIPS 107S

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 71 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000008

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  1 power state available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 398/250MHz @ 50Hz [enable load balancing]

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 43 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 85.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.9 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   85.51  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1083 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 77.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.3 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   77.80  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1077 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 64.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.0 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   64.67  1152 1208 1328 1504  864 865 868 915 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 58.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 39.2 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   58.28  1152 1200 1320 1488  864 865 868 911 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 29.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   29.60  800 816 896 992  600 601 604 635 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 68.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.6 kHz, 100.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   68.17  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 60.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.9 kHz, 90.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   60.06  800 840 928 1056  600 601 604 632 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 52.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 61.8 kHz, 120.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   52.40  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 515 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 43.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.9 kHz, 100.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 37.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.5 kHz, 90.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   37.89  640 672 736 832  480 481 484 506 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   25.18  640 656 752 800  350 387 389 449 +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (310, 230) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (104, 113)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 85.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.9 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   85.51  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1083 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 77.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.3 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   77.80  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1077 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 64.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.0 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   64.67  1152 1208 1328 1504  864 865 868 915 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 58.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 39.2 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   58.28  1152 1200 1320 1488  864 865 868 911 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 29.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   29.60  800 816 896 992  600 601 604 635 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 68.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.6 kHz, 100.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   68.17  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 60.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.9 kHz, 90.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   60.06  800 840 928 1056  600 601 604 632 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 52.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 61.8 kHz, 120.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   52.40  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 515 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 43.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.9 kHz, 100.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 37.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.5 kHz, 90.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   37.89  640 672 736 832  480 481 484 506 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   25.18  640 656 752 800  350 387 389 449 +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000001f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 128 MB

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(**) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = YES

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xffdf0000 - 0xffdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffefbc00 - 0xffefbc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xffeff000 - 0xffefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffefe000 - 0xffefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xffefd000 - 0xffefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xffefc000 - 0xffefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xffde0000 - 0xffdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xffdc0000 - 0xffddffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xffdf0000 - 0xffdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [18] 0   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e4ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

```

----------

## codadilupo

fai una cosa:

```
# rm /var/log/<file_di_log_di_xorg>

# startx

# cat /var/log/<file_di_log_di_xorg> | grep EE >> errori_di_xorg.txt
```

e posta solo quello. Altrimenti è un casino!

P.S.: un revdep-rebuild non ci starebbe male. Magari devi solo ricompilare i driver ATI/NVIDIA  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## manang

continua

```

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xc0701000 (size=0x078df000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xc0701000 (size=0x078df000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.1.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x2ab028294000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.29.6

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep 19 2006

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.18-gentoo-r1

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 131072 kB allocated with handle 0xdeadbeef

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0x00008000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00701000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xc0000000, size: 0x701000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xc0400000, size: 0x301000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xc0600000, size: 0x101000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc0700000,0x1000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc0600000,0x101000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc0400000,0x301000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x701000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1434)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AllowGLXWithcomposite" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "Render" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(**) fglrx(0): Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 410

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 16.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+it" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0x2000 at 0x2ab028294000

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

----------

## !equilibrium

hai un problema con X:

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727) 
```

direi di iniziare da qui

----------

## manang

se provo a digitare eix esce scritto :

eix error while loading shared librarues: libstdc++.so.6 canot open shared object: no such file o directory

ho fatto revdep-rebuild, ma nulla, non ha risolto nulla

come posso risolvere il problema di x?grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> hai un problema con X:
> 
> ```
> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727) 
> ```
> ...

 

Io farei un attimo il punto della situazione, perché in questo thread ci sono un pò di cose non chiare.

Il problema é AIXGL? Proverei prima la configurazione del normale server X, poi, a sistema funzionante il resto.

Questo invece:

```
eix error while loading shared librarues: libstdc++.so.6 canot open shared object: no such file o directory 
```

A occhio sembra che tu abbia fatto un poco di confusione seguendo le istruzioni di quel thread (oltretutto mi sembra che ci siano più blocchi di istruzioni per far fronte a diversi tipi di problemi, se riuscissi a ricordare quali cose hai fatto sarebbe decisamente meglio). 

Puoi postare un

```
emerge --info
```

 :Question: 

----------

## manang

puoi dirmi dove posso prendere il log senza avviare linux?grazie

certo che a fare casini sono il numero 1....

----------

## knefas

 *manang wrote:*   

> puoi dirmi dove posso prendere il log senza avviare linux?grazie
> 
> certo che a fare casini sono il numero 1....

 

emerge --info e' un comando che da' informazioni utili sul tuo sistema e postandolo qualcuno puo' capire se c'e' qualcosa di sbagliato.  Hai bisogno di gentoo per usarlo...comunque non ci sono molte possibilita' di aggiustare linux se non ce l'hai davanti per poter fare  delle prove!  :Smile: 

----------

## manang

capito, ma come faccio a postare il risultato?se eseguo quel comando dove viene messo?grazie...io sto "vivendo" grazie a windows...da qui posso prendere tutti i file di linux, magari sapendo dove sono....

----------

## Cazzantonio

scusa ma non puoi avviare da livecd e chrootare dentro la tua distribuzione (gli stessi passi che hai seguito per installarla)

in quel modo potrai usare tutti i comandi che vuoi

Inoltre se è solo X ad avere problemi puoi, una volta avviato, premere ctrl+alt+F1 per ottenere una console dove fare login...

se non funziona nemmeno quello potresti fare il boot in un altro runlevel... 

mi sembra che tu cerchi una soluzione preconfezionata che non esiste, inoltre dubito che accedere a linux da windows possa contribuire a risolvere i tuoi problemi... semmai potrebbe crearli

P.S. io non so bene come funzioni aiglx ma temo (correggetemi) che sia un tantino instabile... hai mica pensato di rimuoverlo per risolvere i tuoi eventuali problemi (sempre che tu usi aiglx)

----------

## Sparker

 *manang wrote:*   

> se provo a digitare eix esce scritto :
> 
> ```
> 
> eix error while loading shared librarues: libstdc++.so.6 canot open shared object: no such file o directory
> ...

 

Un errore simile compare se eix è compilato con gcc-4.1.1 ma si è selezionato come compilatore il 3.x.  I seguenti  comandi dovrebbero sistemare:

```

gcc-config 4.1.1

source /etc/profile

```

(Un'altra possibilità è che tu abbia avuto la brillante idea di cancellare il gcc e quindi non trova più i file...)

Per la cronaca l'errore

```

(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

```

non è un problema: è la radeon che non supporta AIGLX, lo dà anche il mio pc ma poi X funziona.

Piuttosto assicurati di disabilitare Composite che xorg-7.1 tenta di abilitare di default ma sulle Radeon non funziona. Basta aggiungere le seguente righe in fondo a /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "Extensions"

     Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

```

P.S.

Comunque, punto sul fatto che gcc è stato cancellato: questo spiegerebbe i problemi sia di eix che di KDE.

----------

## comio

hai librerie C/C++ ciucche... vedi di poter fare un fix_lib_tool.sh ed un revdep-rebuild. Poi un'altra cosa... se non impari a spiegare cosa e' successo, quali sono gli effetti e soprattutto a leggere quello che ti viene scritto... non riuscirai mai a risolvere un problema. Eventualmente cerca nel forum se c'e' qualcuno con gli stessi errori.

Quando fai delle cose con la tua box... queste vanno fatte con un minimo di criterio. Gli effetti vanno un attimo analizzati e non basta dire "non mi parte piu'". Non siamo muniti di palla di cristallo.

luigi

Ps.: e' mio fratello... per la cronaca...

----------

## randomaze

 *manang wrote:*   

> capito, ma come faccio a postare il risultato?se eseguo quel comando dove viene messo?grazie...io sto "vivendo" grazie a windows...da qui posso prendere tutti i file di linux, magari sapendo dove sono....

 

Così:

```

emerge --info > file.txt

```

----------

## codadilupo

 *comio wrote:*   

> Ps.: e' mio fratello... per la cronaca...

 

Ah, ecco perchè la paternale   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *manang wrote:*   

> capito, ma come faccio a postare il risultato?

 

ma il tuo linux è connesso in internet?

se sì, prova da terminale con:

```

links forum.gentoo.org

```

(mi pare che il programma sia compreso in system, altrimenti lo installi con emerge).

@comio: traditore   :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## manang

```

Portage 2.1.2_pre3-r7 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Tue, 24 Oct 2006 20:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch "

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-need"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/portage-xgl /usr/portage/local/layman/portage-xgl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 3dnow2 64bit 7zip X aac accounting acl acpi alsa amarok ao artworkextra ati bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd ethereal fam fbcon fbsplash ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gmail gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gzip hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse insecure-drivers insecure-patches insecure-savers ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde kdeenablefinal kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_it live lm_sensors logrotate lzo mad mikmod mjpeg mmap mozilla mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer musepack ncurses network nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg opengl openssh openssl pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime quotas rar rdesktop readline reflection samba screen sdl session smime spell spl ssl subtitles svg svgz sysfs syslog szip tcpd threads transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode unzip userland_GNU utf8 v4l2 vfat video_cards_ati video_cards_fbdev video_cards_radeon video_cards_vmware vorbis wma wma123 xext xml xml2 xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

ecco cosa mi genera...

comunque mio fratello mi ha detto di ripristinare le libbrerie di gcc e di rifare il linking, cioè?grazie mille per l'aiuto che mi state dando

----------

## codadilupo

come detto da comio, devi provare a dare fix_lib_tool.sh e revdep-rebuild

Coda

----------

## mouser

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Per la cronaca l'errore
> 
> ```
> ...

 

[OT]

Non per essere acido, ma ho una Radeon Mobility 9000 ed AIGLX gira pulitissimo!

[/OT]

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT]
> 
> Non per essere acido, ma ho una Radeon Mobility 9000 ed AIGLX gira pulitissimo!
> ...

 

Ovvio, ma lui usa fglrx e i driver closed non lo supportano.

----------

## comio

ho risolto... con un "eselect compiler set 1". Per qualche arcano motivo non era settato il compilatore per la mia architettura (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/amd64-vanilla).

ciao a tutti.

luigi

----------

